# Player / GM seeking game(Vancouver, wa / Portland Or)



## mps42 (Aug 17, 2004)

Greetings and well met! I am seeking a game in the Vancouver, Wa / Portland, Or area, Preferrably 3rd Ed as that is what I am most familiar with. I have been playing D&D since 1st ed so I have plenty of experience.


----------



## mps42 (Aug 24, 2004)

*bumpacious*

*Bump*


----------



## wally (Aug 30, 2004)

Where in Portland are you looking?  How far do you want to travel to a game?  How often do you want to game?

Just some minor questions.    

I currently participate in two games, but I know more gamers, so if you are having a problem finding, I may be able to help.

-wally


----------



## Sully (Aug 31, 2004)

mps42 said:
			
		

> *Bump*



 I am new to this forum.  I am looking for a couple new members for my gaming group (had a casualty to college).  We play mostly D&D 3.5.  Be forwarned we do branch out to White Wolf Vampire and Palladium Rifts as well as a few more (GURPS, Battle tech, Star Wars ect...).  I am in Vancouver WA and other members of my group are in Ridgefield and Woodland.  We have an eratic playing schedual.  As much as we try to meet at the same time every week it does not last.  But we do play steadily and often.


----------



## mps42 (Aug 31, 2004)

*More info*

I live in vancouver and will go pretty much anywhere in the greater porland area (Gresham, portland, clackamas, beaverton, etc.)
 Looking to game once a week or so and have played 3e, 2e, Battletech, Gurps, Toon!, Carwars...


----------



## wally (Aug 31, 2004)

I have one opening in my Thursday game.  Can you get to Beaverton by 4:30?

We are currently playing a 3.0 game with some minor house rules.  Send an email to me at wally_zimm@hotmail.com and we can talk further.

Sully's offer might be good as well.   

-wally


----------



## mps42 (Sep 1, 2004)

wally said:
			
		

> I have one opening in my Thursday game.  Can you get to Beaverton by 4:30?
> 
> We are currently playing a 3.0 game with some minor house rules.  Send an email to me at wally_zimm@hotmail.com and we can talk further.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... right now the answer would be a no for thursdays in general.


----------



## wally (Sep 2, 2004)

Not a problem.  :^)

-wally


----------



## Sully (Sep 3, 2004)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Hmmm... right now the answer would be a no for thursdays in general.



 Let me know your playing schedual... We have been playing allmost every night lately.  I'm looking to start a new game and wood like a new player to go with it.  E-mail me at gwsully@hotmail.com I am sure we can meet your schedual sence ours is so eratic.  If you cant make it on a sertent day one week we will simply play a different game you are not in.  We do that quite a bit for another player of ours.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 3, 2004)

*schedule*

Well, fri night and anytime sat would be great and mon-wed from 7pm to pry 10pm at the latest. work and all ya know.  :\


----------



## Sully (Sep 4, 2004)

Drop me an email at gwsully@hotmail.com  I will try and set my game around that.  If you know any one ells who you might want to bring that would be good too.  There is only 3 of us at present.  We tend to game on fri and sat nights as well as mon and tue nights the most (sumtimes all in the same week but not usualy).


----------



## AlecAustin (Oct 17, 2004)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Well, fri night and anytime sat would be great and mon-wed from 7pm to pry 10pm at the latest. work and all ya know.  :\




Noticed you hadn't closed the thread, so if you're still looking for a game, I'm running a 3.5 Eberron campaign every saturday afternoon from 6-10 PM (and sometimes longer).


----------



## mps42 (Oct 21, 2004)

ooooh, that could work. Where?


----------



## AlecAustin (Oct 23, 2004)

SE Portland, about 10 blocks up from Reed College.

Email me at alec_chane_austin { at } yahoo.com if you're interested.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Just my luck*

Work is changing my schedule... SOoooo. no longer weekends off. GRRRRRR.


----------



## GentleGiant (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello  
Since my e-mail to your Yahoo address bounced, I thought I'd take a chance and post here instead 

You indicated, a long time ago, that you were interested in joining my game after I posted a call for more players here on ENWorld to my Midnight PbP game (run at http://gentlegiantdk.com/midnight/forum/index.php ).
After a long hiatus I'm trying to start the game up again, but 1 player has become busy with real life and I can't seem to get a hold of two of the other players.
Thus you are currently 4th on my "replacement" list (although my e-mail to number 1 was bounced too) and I'd like to offer you one of the three available characters, if you should still be interested in playing.
The 3 characters in question are:

Gotrek Bloodfist
Character Race : Kurgun Dwarf
Character Class : Wildlander
Character Heroic Path : Beast

Ethan Solea
Race: Human (Erenlander).
Class(es): 1st Lvl. Rogue
Heroic Path: Shadow Walker

Kassim "Kass" Celebi
Character Race : Human (Sarcosan)
Character Class(es) : Channeler (Charismatic)
Character Heroic Path : Speaker (AtS p34)

Just to refresh your memory, the game takes place here:
http://gentlegiantdk.com/midnight/forum/index.php
You can read the whole character sheet in the Characters section on the boards.

Since I'm trying to get things moving again soon, I'd appreciate it if you could let me know if you're still interested ASAP (either by posting on my boards, through e-mail (c.olesen *at* tiscali.dk) or by replying here in this thread) 

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Claus aka GentleGiant


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2005)

My apologies all.  Life got in the way for a bit and I went through some minor changes... Like moving to a new job in Allentown PA.  This will make this a pritty dead thread.  I should have posted this sooner but, quite frankly, I forgot this usefull thing called the WEB even exsisted for a while.  I am looking to set up or find a new group in Allentown if any one knows where that is...  Sence I work for and airline and can fly free (or very close to free) I am also looking for a game in IAD and ORD aieas  (thats Washington DC Dulles airport and Chicago IL O'hare airport areas.

Sully


----------

